# Liability Coverage



## lightman02 (Jan 17, 2017)

I have done small projects for several years and have always gotten around insurance issues, not that it was the best thing. Now I find myself renting from other vendors when I need extra gear and they are all requiring liability as well as inland marine. I actually would really prefer to have the coverage as it's the right thing to do. So who covers it?? Most places will say NO when they find out you might be hanging any light from anything, even floor mounted truss, etc.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 18, 2017)

Hopefully someone with better information will come by soon, but lacking better options PLSN has several articles related to entertainment insurance and often lists specific vendors that offer it.


----------



## RickR (Jan 18, 2017)

I believe ESTA.org (was PLASA) has some business advice and a rental companies group.

There are also the folks sponsoring the technical standards http://plasa.prosightspecialty.com/


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 23, 2017)

We just got an insurance package, coverage for our gear and a million of liability. I'll PM you the broker we worked with.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 24, 2017)

I think you are looking for "commercial general liability", and most hiring subcontractors want "automobile liability". You shouldn't need "professional liability" if I understand your offerings.


----------



## Evans Poulos (Jan 24, 2017)

The contract LD that we bring in gets hers from State Farm


----------



## lightman02 (Jan 25, 2017)

I appreciate the info. However when most of these general business insurance companies ask what it is you do, I get the "we don't have a plan for that type of business" answer. A lighting designer is one thing, but actually doing technical work or supplying equipment for a show seems to be an issue for most standard insurance providers.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jan 25, 2017)

The agency associated with ESTA will understand that. For me, I found them much more expensive - like triple - than what I have from a speciality company that insures professional service: lawyers, accountants, architects, engineers, etc. 

I wish I had a more specific answer for you.

Bill


----------



## ChrisB_SanDiego (Apr 6, 2017)

Personally, I use the Hartford, for general liability which covers most of our gigs. 

If the event requires anything larger than that, than we get a per event insurance policy naming all necessary members under the events COI through a broker, we then pass the charge completely up front and honest to the client. You can usually find this kind of policy if you search for short term production insurance or short term film insurance. But as was stated earlier these are expensive so we make sure our clients well aware that if they require anything specific above what is covered under our general liability and their buildings/ companies insurance policy, we are more than willing to get it however, we have to compensate for that. I still have to make money, and I don't want any reader to think we are cheating our clients. We still retain liability we just upcharge our services to cover the premium, with the client's full knowledge. Just thought I would share what we do. For your specific needs, it's always best to contact a broker.


----------

